
Show HN: Enboard.co - epagamer
http://enboard.co/
======
realalexhomer
Neat idea. Not sure if this is intended but your alpha survey thing is
expired. Also out of curiosity, how would you say this is different from
pinterest? (I have an idea of how it is but I'm curious about what your logic
is)

------
iatek
Cool. I originally saw this on PH
[http://enboard.co/frontend/](http://enboard.co/frontend/) .. was it called
'Beaqn.in' before?

